# Home urgently needed for PMV pigeon in Toronto



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi, I am posting on behalf of a lady who is urgently seeking an adopter for a PMV pigeon in the Toronto area of Canada. This lady is currently overwhelmed with rescues and can only keep this pigeon until mid September.

If there is anyone who can help, or know of someone who can give this pigeon a good forever home, I'd be most grateful. 

Many thanks,

Lindi


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Alternately, does anyone know of a trustworthy pigeon person in that area who could board some rats and a PMV pigeon during the lady's absence? I think she said 7-8 days. PLEASE HELP IF YOU CAN -- the rescuer has done everything possible for this pigeon and doesn't want to hand him over to any institution that may kill him! He's doing really well, just needs a little help with feeding.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Sorted!


----------

